# A damascus Petty and Suji for sale.



## WillC (Jun 28, 2012)

Terrible storms here at the moment. I have two for sale.





The top 280mm Damascus Suji with diamond D handle.

















The bottom a new pattern 145mm Petty in 01/15n20.




I have videos of both these knives in action on my video thread.
Will post some more detail pics when the rain stops.:biggrin:
The Suji is £550 all in.
The Petty £350 all in.
Both a saving on list prices for a quick sale.
Hope you like them.
Cheers
Will


----------



## obtuse (Jun 28, 2012)

Those are some great looking patterns.


----------



## WillC (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Dude, The Pattern of the petty is now named Truffula Two different types of damascus. The Suji is 1080/15n20 @ 60hrc the Petty is 01/15n20, a little harder @ 61/62. Both around the 6,000 layer mark in the total billet. Each billet made two knives so you could say around 3,000 in each knife. :biggrin:


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 28, 2012)

How come your maker's mark on the petty doesn't include "Hereford England"?


----------



## WillC (Jun 28, 2012)

A few customers thought the full Catcheside logo a bit too large. I think its about right on the really big blades. But have 2 new sizes. One about 2/3rds of the size, one half the size for smaller knives. The Hereford England bit would just get lost any smaller so had to go. No other reason. I'm still proud to be in Hereford England and all that, even if we have more cows than people. Maybe thats a plus


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 28, 2012)

WillC said:


> Thanks Dude, The Pattern of the petty is now named Truffula



Yes! I've named two damascus patterns now!


----------



## WillC (Jul 7, 2012)

These are still here folks. I'm flat out at the moment trying to get as much done as possible before I go off for a week on the 20th of July. Its been raining here constantly, flooding and all. So no detail pics yet. Soon as the sun comes out these will be on the website for list prices.
For now I'll offer a Pre-holiday special just for you. The Petty for £300 and the Suji £500 all in. Both these are demonstrated in my videos section.:biggrin:


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 7, 2012)

WillC said:


> Hereford, we have more cows than people.



Tasty, tasty cows.

Just stupendous knives Will, one day...


----------



## WillC (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Tim.
The Truffula Petty is SPF. :biggrin:
Suji, well its a hi-bred Gyuto really is still available.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 7, 2012)

Timthebeaver said:


> Just stupendous knives Will, one day...



x10000


----------



## WillC (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks dude, I was tempted to offer you some swapsies to get a feel of V2, but one needs the £££


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 7, 2012)

heh, hey, understandable. i have another V2 knife, that is out on loan, and i'd be happy to send it across the pond for a temp exchange, once i get it back.


----------



## WillC (Jul 7, 2012)

That would be cool. I could use some user feedback on the 14c28n Stainless. I have some more fiddling to do with it yet though.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 7, 2012)

well, let me know when the fiddling is getting to an end.


----------



## WillC (Aug 13, 2012)

I have updated my website shop.... finally, with the Suji hi-bred for sale, still at a sale price as it is has been used as a demo. There is also a slide show with the detail shots. Many thanks, 
Will
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html


----------



## zitangy (Aug 29, 2012)

WillC said:


> I have updated my website shop.... finally, with the Suji hi-bred for sale, still at a sale price as it is has been used as a demo. There is also a slide show with the detail shots. Many thanks,
> Will
> http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/shop.html




Will, it sort of grows on me Hopefully it is still available... PM sent



rgds
D


----------



## WillC (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry David, this one sold, I forgot to update the thread, my apologies.:O


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 27, 2012)

Is the other sold as well?


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 27, 2012)

No doubt, silly of me. I can wait til I get my first knife Will


----------



## WillC (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry Mrmnms, both these sold, a while ago, currently available I have a nice san mai 200mm petty/Suji, I'm offering 20% off my store price to members on that.
Its showcased on my store.
Coming up is another Truffula damascus Petty.


----------

